# jalapeno ratio for summer sausage



## tmon41 (Jan 30, 2012)

I need some info on a ratio for jalapeno's in summer sausage. I have seen in other posts the ratio for cheese at 10 percent is it about the same for jalapeno's?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it depends on how hot you want it. Everyone has different tastes. I would try what you think is the right amount for you and do a small batch. Then make adjustments.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on your taste and the heat level of the peppers.
10% would be a lot for most folks.
I would start with a 1/4 cup per pound of sausage.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 30, 2012)

I remove the seeds from mine and use 1 pepper for each pound of meat

I leave some of the vane in and get perfect amount of heat and wonderful flavor.

if the peppers happen to be really large or smaller than average I adjust accordingly


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

Ditto

All depends on how you like the heat. I found that for 10 lbs 1/4 to 1/2 cup is good and if ya want a little kicker add 1.5 Tbs jalapeno powder.


----------



## schmokin (Jan 30, 2012)

I vac packed then froze them and have been using 10% with seeds and all, run through the grinder with the meat. It does come out fairly spicy but most enjoy and don't think it is too hot.


----------



## tmon41 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info i ended up going with 1 pound of seeded jalapeno's for a 25 pound batch, and that seemed to work good. it had a little heat,but not too hot.


----------

